# Burns vs Zlaticanin, Camacho vs Simmons, Woodhouse vs Limond RBR



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill is getting under way soon and personally really looking forward to it, even though I would prefer more fights to be shown live as there are a couple of undercard fights I have a keen interest in.

However three good scraps on the sky bill which all have intrigue.

I think Burns should have too much for Zlaticanin though I don't think he will impress greatly and I think will show that he no longer has a future at world level. Limond I believe is too skilled for Woodhouse who I have a feeling left everything in the ring when beating Darren Hamilton and I'm not sure if he will produce the same level again or have the desire (ala Darren Barker vs Sturm). The whole time through the build up I have been convinced that Simmons will walk through Camacho but this weeks events have made me question that view. Simmons seems too emotionally involved and I think that may lead him to being reckless and getting caught, if he keeps his head he wins with ease, however I have a feeling he wants to punish Camacho too much. 

The running order is:

5.40 4 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest

HUGH GRAY (Glasgow) v WILLIAM WARBURTON (Atherton)

6.00 8 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest

SCOTTY CARDLE (Lytham St Annes) v SYLVAIN CHAPELLE (France)

6.40 10 x 3 mins Vacant Celtic Featherweight Title

JON SLOWEY (8st 12lbs 14oz) v KRIS HUGHES (8st 12lbs 1oz)

7.30 4 x 3 mins Light-Heavyweight Contest

CALLUM JOHNSON (12st 8lbs 2oz) v NATHAN KING (12st 6lbs 10oz)

Live on Sky Sports from 8pm

10 x 3 mins WBC International Silver Cruiserweight Title

STEPHEN SIMMONS (14st 3lbs 10oz) v WADI CAMACHO (14st 2lbs)

Followed by

12 x 3 mins British and Commonwealth Light Welterweight Championship

CURTIS WOODHOUSE (9st 13lbs 3oz) v WILLIE LIMOND (9st 13lbs 10oz)

Followed by

2 x 3 mins WBC International Lightweight Championship

RICKY BURNS (9st 8lbs 12oz) v DEJAN ZLATICANIN (9st 7lbs 14oz)


TO BE SCHEDULED

8 x 3 mins Super-Middleweight Contest

DAVID BROPHY (12st 1lbs 3oz) v HARRY MATTHEWS (12st 1lbs 13oz)

6 x 3 mins Featherweight Contest

MICHAEL ROBERTS (Glasgow) v MICHAEL RAMABELETSA (Preston & S.Africa)

4 x 3 mins Lightweight Contest

RYAN SMITH (Glasgow) v KRISTIAN LAIGHT (Nuneaton)

4 x 3 mins Bantamweight Contest

SCOTT ALLAN (Wishaw) v BRETT FIDOE (Fenton, Staffordshire)


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Predictions:

Burns Points MD 
Limond Points UD
Camacho Stoppage
Slowey Points
Cardle Points


----------



## DynamiteDan (Jul 18, 2013)

Special said:


> Predictions:
> 
> Burns Points MD
> Limond Points UD
> ...


To me Simmons seems mentally sound and in interviews he seems calm understanding the job which he has to do. He isn't losing to Camacho


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

not sure how people called this a shit card!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Shame its not on the red button. Going out for tea then ill be on later...


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> not sure how people called this a shit card!


Because your opinion is just like everyone elses a opinion, one day you grasp people have different opinions.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

No football tonight but watching Burns trying to box is always entertaining. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Farmed out on Sky Sports 3 behind Rugby League and a Cricket match between Yorkshire Vikings vs Lancashire Lightning. Only 3 fights being televised and no red button option. Barely any promotion for the card. Looking more and more like Sky dont give a fuck about boxing anymore. Maybe the Chemist is right. Can see this doing terrible numbers even though its on the one night theres no World Cup. Says it all....

I think I'll hit the pub tonight


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryan Smith beat Kristian Laight on points, goes 2-0 no surprise 40-36 results


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Great stuff.....didn't realise that this was on tonight....been too caught up in World Cup.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Think that running order is wrong Scott Cardle vs Sylvain Chapelle is next up


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Farmed out on Sky Sports 3 behind Rugby League and a Cricket match between Yorkshire Vikings vs Lancashire Lightning. Only 3 fights being televised and no red button option. Barely any promotion for the card. Looking more and more like Sky dont give a fuck about boxing anymore. Maybe the Chemist is right. Can see this doing terrible numbers even though its on the one night theres no World Cup. Says it all....
> 
> I think I'll hit the pub tonight


Yeah on a Friday and no football yet it's sky sports 3 and a lot shorter programme than earlier in the year.

That's not good Pete.

I want red button coverage.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

Is it on red button?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Is it on red button?


No


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

To be fair there is a rugby league rivalry and the roses rivalry in cricket, Rugby is always SS1 and Cricket is always SS2.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I still struggle to believe shit like that cricket on SS2 does good ratings, surely not....


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> I still struggle to believe shit like that cricket on SS2 does good ratings, surely not....


Who were you?


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Who were you?


My brother


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> My brother


I thought he was a new poster until I saw the 3,000 plus posts.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't understand people picking Camacho, he's worse then Simmons in pretty much every department.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Can't understand people picking Camacho, he's worse then Simmons in pretty much every department.


Yeah he is but he is a big lump with power.in the cruisers like the heavies anything can happen.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> I still struggle to believe shit like that cricket on SS2 does good ratings, surely not....


Fuck off Cricket is great!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Can't understand people picking Camacho, he's worse then Simmons in pretty much every department.


He's a live fighter for 2 rounds, then he just switches off and becomes terrible.. China Clarke proved it & Simmons is one hard fucker


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah he is but he is a big lump with power.in the cruisers like the heavies anything can happen.


Problem is Simmons has a good chin. I wouldn't call Wadi a banger but he can certainly punch a bit early on.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Surprising Slowey lost UD to Kris Hughes, 98-93, 97-94, 98-94


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cardle won pretty much every round


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Surprising Slowey lost UD to Kris Hughes, 98-93, 97-94, 98-94


Good win for Hughes.im not big on slowey anyway so I'm happy with that.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Good win for Hughes.im not big on slowey anyway so I'm happy with that.


I don't rate Hughes very highly so I'm surprised but I agree never got that interested in a Slowey fight, there are better fighters deserving airtime on big bills


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> I don't rate Hughes very highly so I'm surprised but I agree never got that interested in a Slowey fight, there are better fighters deserving airtime on big bills


I have a soft spot for Hughes as he was the receiptant in one of my favourite ko's ever.frampton at the York hall,overhand right into the corner,beautiful.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

The prettiest boxer ive ever seen on bunce boxing hour right now Valerina Spizer


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Camacho KO
Woodhouse PTS
Burns PTS


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Ricky Burns had the world at his feet.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

About frigging time Ed Robinson is presenting. He's the best Sky have got.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> About frigging time Ed Robinson is presenting. He's the best Sky have got.


Lost some respect for him in his interviews on Froch vs Groves night


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Alex Arthur looks like hes benn on the piss all day


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Special said:


> Lost some respect for him in his interviews on Froch vs Groves night


Why?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

just start

why do we always have to suffer with mccory


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

If Burns loses this he needs to retire. His fall from grace has been of epic proportions. For a small time period he looks class, then he got jammy & should have been on a 3 fight losing streak.

He looks fucking wild man, hooks travling through black holes to land, weeeeeeee, 2 later it missed it's target. If he looks shit here, it's officially over. And to think, Buchanan said he was better than him. Ken would have fucking schooled him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> *Camacho KO*
> Woodhouse PTS
> Burns PTS


Don't do it mate, Simmons knocks him out early.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Darren barker and tony Adams are 'sporting legends'

Adams is without doubt an arsenal legend but barker a legend?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Camacho to win this. Yeah Buddy


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks awful there is noone there


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why?


Im guessing he means the Amir khan interview when he tried putting words in his mouth,ignoring see Eubank weren't great either.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Arena half empty, zero atmosphere

Looks like a bad Frank Warren or Mick Hennessy show


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What an ugly cunt Simmons is...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

So Camacho left Charles now :lol:.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why?


Khan and Eubank interviews


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

worst MC in GB


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Simmons by the midway point IMO. 

Camacho may hurt him but once Simmons gets close Wadi will start to wilt..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good first round by Camacho, Simmons looks well too wound up.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

karlbadboy said:


> worst MC in GB


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Matchroom Boxing ‏@MatchroomBoxing 1m
Well done to @gallaghersgym - @ScottyCardle & @CallumTheOne winning made it 51 consecutive undefeated fights, beating his record of 49! RT


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Camacho pushing his punches imo.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wadi looking good so far.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons is proper dog poo, so basic.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Told everyone this Simmons is bag of shite, typical scottish boxer, slow as hell. Wadi is better(not saying much) with ease.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wadi about to get robbed


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wadi's tight and he's fighting tight. He's merely trying to keep Simmons off him and when he gets close he looks wary imo. 

Simmons does some nice things then wild things but what we're seeing here is a guy slowly breaking the other man down with punches to hip and kidneys and right hands. I see Camacho breaking down in next 2 rounds and 5th or 6th going down.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> wadi about to get robbed


If it gets that far


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll say this about Camacho, he has a good chin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Both look utter shit.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Both look utter shit.


What was you expecting to world champs?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Camacho has no defence


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> What was you expecting to world champs?


give the crap they both talked in the weigh-in you would think it was for a world title


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder is the Cruiserweight version of Bellew much higher than this level


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Camacho will get broken down over the next couple


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wadi isn't doing enough he's pushing and prodding and Simmons is now getting closer and feinting the jab and stepping to right and sliding right and double right hand in. 

He's stabbing body with the jab. Wadi needs to hold centre and sit down on some shots and gain some respect..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Camacho starting well but running out of ideas after a few rounds, again.

:rolleyes


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Thought it would be more exciting than this given the build up.

Simmons will win.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This is terrible... I bet a fair few casuals are tuning in due to the lack of a World Cup matches tonight.

Fucking embarrassing


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Camacho starting well but running out of ideas after a few rounds, again.
> 
> :rolleyes


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

British Boxing is buzzing right now


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

2-2


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange fighter Simmons...

Gets close doing some good things and then doesn't work....

Pet hate that...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> This is terrible... I bet a fair few casuals are tuning in due to the lack of a World Cup matches tonight.
> 
> Fucking embarrassing


I doubt they are, been fuck all promotion for this with all the World Cup chaos. Its also tucked away on Sky Sports 3.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Funny i got stick for saying this card is shit, now everyone moaning. terrible card from matchroom, no wonder on sky sports 3. even rob is not spouting up.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

3-2 Camacho for me


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Simmons is much worse than I thought.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Both of these won't ever go past domestic level.


----------



## Mack the Knife (May 22, 2014)

CautiousPaul said:


> 3-2 Camacho for me


Agreed.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

ovill in with either of these would be scary shit


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

They should use this as an example to kids in school. 

This is what happens to you if you don't focus. You end up thick, ugly and can't box well..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gary Barlow said:


> Funny i got stick for saying this card is shit, now everyone moaning. terrible card from matchroom, no wonder on sky sports 3. even rob is not spouting up.


They should have shown Hughes vs Slowey for a start 3 fights is a bit of a shame. To be fair on paper it was a good card Simmons vs Camacho just hasn't been good so far unfortunately.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a god awful fight


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> ovill in with either of these would be scary shit


he would take these two at the same night.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll give this card 10 out of 10 if Woodhouse loses. #prays


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Simmons is much better than he is showing tonight I believe. I'm not sure why he is boxing like he is


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Also Matty Askin is much better than these guys.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> I'll give this card 10 out of 10 if Woodhouse loses. #prays


Cant stand bumhouse either.

Shows how bad some british boxing is if he could somehow win the british belt


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I refuse to score shit fights like this, just end it now zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ovill won't be worried about loosing his belts watching this that's for sure.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck this War Camacho, Simmons is performing terribly


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Camacho's cracked Simmons rib..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Bodyshots have slowed simmons


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Simmons loosk fucked.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Simmons lands a jab so according to Halling he's "Coming on strong at the end of the round". What a tard.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-3 Camacho for me. Simmons looking gassed now and Wadi is landing good body shots.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> What was you expecting to world champs?


Nope, expected a bit more from Simmons.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Special said:


> Fuck this War Camacho, Simmons is performing terribly


Yeah buddy


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

67-66 Camacho.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Simmons lands a jab so according to Halling he's "Coming on strong at the end of the round". What a tard.


:lol: You could be spot on with your pick with Wadi..


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Nope, expected a bit more from Simmons.


Lol from a man whose idea of trash talk is calling someone a 'BUM'?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Simmons loves the headbutts

Hes not very likeable the way he goes on.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Simmons loves the headbutts
> 
> Hes not very likeable the way he goes on.


Still wouldn't like to meet him in a dark alley


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Simmons is a dirty bastard.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Can see this being 95-95 but judges going for Simmons 96-94.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

6-2 Camacho


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ref has been letting simmons get away with alot the whole fight


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Camacho looks wobbly. China Clark mk2?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

76-76

The fight sure hasn't lived up to the pre-fight intensity.
On second thought, the pre-fight shit talking was fucking wank, so the fight represents that very accurately.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Simmons is a dirty bastard.


He's a fooking rat


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Diabolical fight. That said...Cmon Wadi


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Camacho falling apart..


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

At worst Wadi should get a draw unless he's knocked down/out


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Camacho letting it slip away....


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Bell came at the perfect time for Camacho


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

86-85 Simmons


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

5-4 to Simmons now. Both are terrible though, listening to Sky making out like this is some sort of great exhibition is awful


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Camacho aint getting shit on the cards here.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Will camacho get knocked out or robbed.

His to lose.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Camacho throwing another fight away here, did well to stay up there though. 

Never understood why some thought Simmons could go places


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Knock down

Camacho is fucked

Stopped


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Camacho has no bottle.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Hahaha Fast Cars reaction.......


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

He throws away another fight, Simmons is awful.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Lol from a man whose idea of trash talk is calling someone a 'BUM'?


What are you talking about?


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Gutsy from both fellas


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha delighted fucking hate Camacho guys fucking shite he threw that fight away time of journeyman status for Wadi


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Turning away after that first knockdown. Ref had to turn Camacho back to face him. I don't think he wanted any more of that, correct stoppage


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeahhhh budddyyyy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

All that "trash talk and toxic feeling" pre-fight. A cuddle at the end. Proper bollocks.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Ha delighted fucking hate Camacho guys fucking shite he threw that fight away time of journeyman status for Wadi


He is shite 
Simmons is barely better


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Out by a round..

Done my acc...

Glad the Cookie Monster won.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor fight, but I appreciate the effort from both. 

I thought Simmons was winning it if it went to points as well.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

God knows how these will be matched now.

Camacho needs to start winning and Simmons will have to be matched carefully.

Anybody notice jim watt scored it spot on,but ruined it by saying it was a great fight.it was watchable but at times very average stuff.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Kugan has a great seat don't he


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Camacho actually has a very good chin. I say that coz he keeps takin flush ones WHILST TIRED. Must be fuckin horrid


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Camacho throwing another fight away here, did well to stay up there though.
> 
> Never understood why some thought Simmons could go places


Maybe british champion. but ovil and also Matty Askin beat Simmons.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What a piece of shit belt that is , aint even the WBC Silver belt.....:rofl


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought that was a decent fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim thought it was a 'terrific fight' it was bang average.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Scorpio78 said:


> He is shite
> Simmons is barely better


oh i know Simmons is nothing much either, seriously though Wadi Camacho must be getting lessons on how to loose fights, Clarke he gassed badly, Conquest had him down twice and still lost, tonight was well on top and lost it in the last 3 rounds Wadi just can't win fights.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> All that "trash talk and toxic feeling" pre-fight. A cuddle at the end. Proper bollocks.


What would you rather, they still hated each other? Man you're the worst guy on this site by a long way.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Ovil batters Simmons IMO.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Willie Limond: Fights Aids victim,A Mexican legend and Ex Footballer.

What a man.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Martin said:


> What would you rather, they still hated each other? Man you're the worst guy on this site by a long way.


His point is the build up was fake which anyone with common sense could see.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

That proved how poor Simmons is. Awful technical ability


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Excuse the language? fuck off Adam Smith you private schooled little cunt, as for Simmons, YARRRRPPPP.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

AllyPally said:


> Camacho actually has a very good chin. I say that coz he keeps takin flush ones WHILST TIRED. Must be fuckin horrid


Yeah he does,I didn't think he would get dropped as he always shown a good chin.

Simmons in trouble with Adam smith for language and thanking sponsors.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck off Adam Smith.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bollocked. 

Bad language. Flipsake..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Adam Smith telling Simmons to shut up there and about the language fuck off Adam


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Cringey interview


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Adam Smith is such a cunt, let the bloke name his sponsors for fucks sake.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck off Adam Smith you creepy cunt. Let the bloke thanks his sponsors and swear if he wants too.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

lool Simmons just left his missus hanging with the fist bump, peak.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Adam Smith being a homosexual again

How did that prat become head of boxing


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> All that "trash talk and toxic feeling" pre-fight. A cuddle at the end. Proper bollocks.


Yeah rather they hate each other, boxing helps puts rivalries to bed.

You are literally the most negative poster here, why do you want them to hate each other?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Id like to see Simmons spark Adam smith.

Good point from mccrory that this is only Simmons 10th fight.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Adam Smith the guy who was once a big boxing fan and a good commentator now he's just a corporate wanker, let Simmo thank the sponsors and who gives a fuck about the language " bollocking" is hardly calling someone a cunt


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Wadi.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Martin said:


> What would you rather, they still hated each other? Man you're the worst guy on this site by a long way.


No, that's good to see. It's just irritating how Sky try to make out like it was Benn-Eubank type hatred.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate adam smith. Would love to put that twat in a figure four WOOOOOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Adam Smith is such a cunt


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

I want to hear more about the lad's sponsors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Fair play to Wadi.


Good shout. Calling his trainer 'sir' in the break, applauding his rival fans, and apologising for twatter rants. Good stuff. Im entertained... Fuck anyone who slags this sort of committment off.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Special said:


> Yeah rather they hate each other, boxing helps puts rivalries to bed.
> 
> You are literally the most negative poster here, why do you want them to hate each other?


That's not what I meant to be honest, I meant it's irritating how Sky tried to overplay the whole thing. Making out like it was Ali-Frazier in terms of trash talk, it was a bit of banter on twitter that went too far that they've put to bed now.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Adam smith just spoke to simmo like a bampot there, smiths a roaster


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Are they not allowed swear on Sky after 9pm? How laughable Britain is sooo PC these days.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Woodhouse is still a sound lad, fuck what y'all cunts say.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> lool Simmons just left his missus hanging with the fist bump, peak.


:lol: Yeah, saw that too.
She wouldn't make it in the porn biz btw :verysad


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That Qatar airways advert was so fucking cringe


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

AllyPally said:


> Good shout. Calling his trainer 'sir' in the break, applauding his rival fans, and apologising for twatter rants. Good stuff. Im entertained... Fuck anyone who slags this sort of committment off.


Yeah I second that.

If he had better stamina and a bit more experience he could easily have beat Clarke,conquest and Simmons.

I'm happy to see him on sky,he makes for entertainment.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Smeg said:


> That proved how poor Simmons is. Awful technical ability


He's actually quite good on his feet and has some defensive skills. Was just loading up and spoiling his work way too much tonight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What did Simmons say, i missed the interview


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> What did Simmons say, i missed the interview


Tried to thank his sponsors and smith told him that no he couldn't.

Then he said he had been bollocked so smith told him to mind his language.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

cmonnnnnn willie


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Was a fairly average fight till the end there, Simmons needed that stoppage IMO, I came along to this at the last kick, was in braehead looking for some new trainers and thought "fuck it, why not", 

Sat here on my todd but whatever ... Limond just coming out.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Remember when Limmond knocked down Amir Khan? One of the first fights I watched on ITV that.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

This song goes on a bit...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bad Boys fo life


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

AllyPally said:


> Good shout. Calling his trainer 'sir' in the break, applauding his rival fans, and apologising for twatter rants. Good stuff. Im entertained... Fuck anyone who slags this sort of committment off.


Agreed. Wadi seems a nice bloke he needs to step away from the sillyness and show himself as he has tonight.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Smith also cut off simmo when he was half way through answering a question.

Tbh he spoke to him like an arse.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thought Smith was actually in the right there. He'd already done 3 sponsors , was gonna do more and Smith rightly rebuked him. Its primetime sky sports ffs. No one wants to hear about scaffolding and concrete merchants.. Talk about the fight ffs..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rhodes still looks pissed off :yep


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

We ain't...


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Wen did RR become a curtis assosciate?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wadi dindt get stopped because of his stamina. He was hurt. Not gassed.
His workarte always drops when the opponent fights back against him.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

This is the biggest night of Limond's career. Watt taking piss surely..

WBU title fights, Khan, Morales..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I still stand definitely believe Hamilton beat Woodhouse.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Remember when Limmond knocked down Amir Khan? One of the first fights I watched on ITV that.


Should of been Khan's first loss.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Alex Morrison can't have long left.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thought Smith was actually in the right there. He'd already done 3 sponsors , was gonna do more and Smith rightly rebuked him. Its primetime sky sports ffs. No one wants to hear about scaffolding and concrete merchants.. Talk about the fight ffs..


I know what you're saying but he hasn't fought since last year and i doubt he's coining it in from sky. Sponsors are vital for some fighters aren't they. Surely can spare him a minute to reel them off and thank them? He spoke to him like a naughty kid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Mad to think Limmond has never been British champion. Been round for years i remember when Arthur smashed him to bits at Braehead on the Real McCoy's undercard.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Remember when Limmond knocked down Amir Khan? One of the first fights I watched on ITV that.


And the ref gave khan the slowest count ive ever seen


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thought Smith was actually in the right there. He'd already done 3 sponsors , was gonna do more and Smith rightly rebuked him. Its primetime sky sports ffs. No one wants to hear about scaffolding and concrete merchants.. Talk about the fight ffs..


Lol


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Alex Morrison can't have long left.


Looks like fwank got him rushed by some glasgow gangsters


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Alex Morrison can't have long left.


Nice


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I still stand definitely believe Hamilton beat Woodhouse.


I don't think there are many who would argue with that. Although most were very happy for Curtis, but i don't think there were many who thought he did enough to win that fight iirc.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ric Flair said:


> I know what you're saying but he hasn't fought since last year and i doubt he's coining it in from sky. Sponsors are vital for some fighters aren't they. Surely can spare him a minute to reel them off and thank them? He spoke to him like a naughty kid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand how important sponsors are to up and coming boxers but it was a little over the top imo. They are on a tight schedule and 90 seconds of simmonds wittering on about building firms can throw all their advertising out..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I think limond may have something left after all.

I'm regretting my Curtis prediction.limond could outbox Curtis here, good footwork from willie.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

limond looks like a classic 1930s boxer....thats a compliment to him btw


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Thought Smith was actually in the right there. He'd already done 3 sponsors , was gonna do more and Smith rightly rebuked him. Its primetime sky sports ffs. No one wants to hear about scaffolding and concrete merchants.. Talk about the fight ffs..


Everyone is talking about Smith apologising 'for the bad language' after Simmons said his trainer gave him a bollocking, he's a weasel.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Curtis Shithouse


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Curtis getting lit up a bit here...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone is talking about Smith apologising 'for the bad language' after Simmons said his trainer gave him a bollocking, he's a weasel.


Yeah that was a joke... Maybe hes missing Johnny


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

It's amazing someone like Woodhouse can hold a British title, it is a embarrassment to the Sport. Ive no interest in his xfactor story, the fact the standard of boxing at british level means someone of this standard can win such a title shows the state of the domestic scene.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> It's amazing someone like Woodhouse can hold a British title, it is a embarrassment to the Sport. Ive no interest in his xfactor story, the fact the standard of boxing at british level means someone of this standard can win such a title shows the state of the domestic scene.


I agree.

Joke that he got a gift just because he "has a great story"


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

666Bet are sponsoring Chisora v Fury 2


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

The Genius said:


> 666Bet are sponsoring Chisora v Fury 2


Wonderful news, has made my night that. Thank you.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Around the middle of the ring, first few rows. Jim watt is in the crowd even though he's commentating.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

yessssssssss get down


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucksake, thought Woodhouse was winning that round


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

C'mon Curtis pull yourself together.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Watt ''Limond ahh he's only working when he's supposed to work''....


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Did that land on the glove and he knocked himself down?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Limond such a nice boxer..

He worked hard in the gymnasium.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Boom.

Woodhouses punch resistance looking questionable tonight.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Jim watt is a fucking idiot. I know I say it every week. Woodhouse is being made to look foolish and he's giving it "it's even, it's what you like in there"


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I understand how important sponsors are to up and coming boxers but it was a little over the top imo. They are on a tight schedule and 90 seconds of simmonds wittering on about building firms can throw all their advertising out..


Well that's your opinion, but personally I've got a fair bit of work needs doing at ours and I was hoping Stephen was going to give us a contact number for a quote

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

You can't get KO'd by Willie Limond, he is such a light puncher. Woodhouse fucking up my bet just lose on points mate


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Didn't really look like it landed tbh


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

lost said:


> Did that land on the glove and he knocked himself down?


I thought the knock down looked weird as hell at first sight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Come on Curtis. Show me a bit of upper body movement!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

This is literally the opposite of the last fight. Good stuff.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Good fight this.

I still think limond takes this inside the distance but Curtis gutsy and busy as ever.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury vs Chisora should have a ladder match. Not that Tyson would need.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ric Flair said:


> Well that's your opinion, but personally I've got a fair bit of work needs doing at ours and I was hoping Stephen was going to give us a contact number for a quote
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:happy


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Go the whole hog. TLC match


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

''Limond now breathing from the nose''

- Nick Halling


FFS


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play woodhouse is such an improved fighter.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> Wonderful news, has made my night that. Thank you.


Ha ha.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

You cannot question Woodhouse's heart and determination.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> ''Limond now breathing from the nose''
> 
> - Nick Halling
> 
> FFS


Bleeding..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Bleeding..


Oh... well that makes more sense


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Coldwell's missus is tidy isn't she lads


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Got a strange feeling Woodhouse might stop him late


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Walter White said:


> Got a strange feeling Woodhouse might stop him late


Me too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Coldwell's missus is tidy isn't she lads


MILF


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Sky mention Tyrone nurse but not Bradley Saunders.

They are better than that,we all know Saunders is the dangerman at light welter.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Sky mention Tyrone nurse but not Bradley Saunders.
> 
> They are better than that,we all know Saunders is the dangerman at light welter.


Probably because Saunders pulled out of the eliminator against Nurse?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Walter White said:


> MILF


She's a fucking babe. Dave & her walked past me, and she's even better IRL. Great legs!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Come on Willie!.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Any idea what Burns' opponent is like? Has anyone seen him fight?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Seen a shocking amount of people with this a lot closer than I do


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Woodhouses body work being largely ignored here.

I have limond winning and well but it's not fair to say woodhouse is only using his jab.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Any idea what Burns' opponent is like? Has anyone seen him fight?


Decent but hasn't fought anyone of note.

He is a come forward fighter with decent power but he should have a style which Burns wont find too tricky


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I've had a punt on the draw @ 20/1 - long shot but hoping for some crooked scoring


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Woodhouse needs a KO to win this, I'll be fuming if he gets the crocked scorecards


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Special said:


> Decent but hasn't fought anyone of note.
> 
> He is a come forward fighter with decent power but he should have a style which Burns wont find too tricky


Petrov is actually a decent name to have on your record. Same with Felix Lora. So he fought and beat some decent guys...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Petrov is actually a decent name to have on your record. Same with Felix Lora. So he fought and beat some decent guys...


Agreed. Lora is a dangerous fighter at European level.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed. Lora is a dangerous fighter at European level.


Much better than his records might say.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lora was decent against Kevin Mitchell and went and beat fedchenko in the Ukraine.

This kids cv is good.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Slightly confused by Limond's attitude in this one. He's performed fantastically, no doubt. But he seems to have gone in there thinking that this is a 100% scorecards job, when the reality seems to be he could have stopped him on three separate occasions. I really hate seeing a guy voluntarily step back into centre ring against a hurt opponent.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Special said:


> Decent but hasn't fought anyone of note.
> 
> He is a come forward fighter with decent power but he should have a style which Burns wont find too tricky


Sound. Hope they done a bit of homework on him. Don't want to see another Gonzalez repeat.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm pleased for Willie limond,he is a real boxer and I like to watch that.when he lost to crolla he looked as good as finished but at the higher division he has gone and won both the British and commenwealth titles.

Respect to limond.nice to see.as for woodhouse I think this may be it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Quality scrap. Fair play boyos. Disappointed for Woodhouse, got a soft spot for him.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I wish Adam smith would fuck off behind the camera now.

He is talking about how much the Lonsdale belt means to a guy who is going another route entirely,and I just hate his patronising Tory boy mannerisms and boxing cliches.

Adam smith please fuck off.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pleased for Limond, had a good career and deserves a British title. 

Will always have loads of respect Woodhouse for having the bollocks to quit football and try professional boxing. He's never been that good though, everyone knows it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Well done Limond. Good bye Curtis and Step Up Bradley Saunders & Chris Jenkins. The future in this division at this weight..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Woodhouse has done fantastically, all things considered. The chances of getting to that level from a different sporting background are pretty slim. He's just had a few too many defensive liabilities to really compete at title level against a wide range of opponents. You get the sense it took blood, sweat and tears to win the belt and hanging on to it was always going to be a step beyond him.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I wish Adam smith would fuck off behind the camera now.
> 
> He is talking about how much the Lonsdale belt means to a guy who is going another route entirely,and I just hate his patronising Tory boy mannerisms and boxing cliches.
> 
> Adam smith please fuck off.


exactly hes hard to take seriously

just a cringe who doesnt make sky boxing look good


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Draw? 117-109? WTF???


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Draw 113-113.what the fuck.

So how many rounds did they give limond apart from the knock downs.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

That draw though


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

113 113 what was he watching. I had it a bigger gap than Curtis' chompers


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

A draw with 2 kd's ... awesome


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

How can you give 7 rounds to Woodhouse? Every card there is at least 1 disgrace of a score. I'm getting outrage fatigue.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Scottish judge as well. Bizarre


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

That draw is as bad as any card gets. Id die for anyones right to a view, but thats as karsi
as it gets. How many rds did curtis (who actually did ok btw) win?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Draw? 117-109? WTF???


Amazing variance.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

externalyflamey said:


> How can you give 7 rounds to Woodhouse? Every card there is at least 1 disgrace of a score. I'm getting outrage fatigue.


I've think it's time to get 5 judges just to overrule the inevitable idiot who could screw up the decision

That was a bad card,how can anyone at ringside not see limonds work being so much more fluent,powerful and accurate.

Shocking.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Just knocked over the vodka, ffs


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

lost said:


> Just knocked over the vodka, ffs


Outstanding


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time I saw that Zlaticanins manager or promoter fella with the long hair on iFilm I kept picturing this big fella


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I was there to see Crawford vs Burns and he was completely outclassed. What surprised me what he didn't even go out on his shield, we were all waiting for him to mount one last furious attack but he didn't, he seemed to just completely surrender that night from what I witnessed. Need to see a bit of fire from here. Go out and take the fight to this opponent from the word go.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

AllyPally said:


> Outstanding


 to add insult to injury, half of it went in my boy's ukulele


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I've think it's time to get 5 judges just to overrule the inevitable idiot who could screw up the decision
> 
> That was a bad card,how can anyone at ringside not see limonds work being so much more fluent,powerful and accurate.
> 
> Shocking.


I agree. 5 judges. Remove the 2 most extreme and take the middle 3...


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

lost said:


> Just knocked over the vodka, ffs


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

If Burns loses here I'm going to punt my neighbours cat.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

I might have to put some money on this Serb..... He's missed his daughters birth for this fight.

Anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think this guy is a decent opponent for Burns. Perfect test. Good/strong enough to engage Burns, I reckon. But a little too limited to cause problems if Burns is anywhere near some of his more fluent displays. But if Burns is suffering a hangover from his recent performances or has lost any hunger this guy is dangerous, he can punch a little bit and I doubt he'll be easily discouraged.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I agree. 5 judges. Remove the 2 most extreme and take the middle 3...


Yep that's a simple step forward.

Maybe one on each side and the referee Make up the 5.

Long term I think it needs to be about moving the judges to somewhere where the crowd and promoters can't influence them (media area) arm them with a tv and headphones to drown out noise.and see what happens,again with the 5 but this time without the ref who has enough to do.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Burns has gone for the Wes Newton entrance.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Burns has gone for the Wes Newton entrance.


I hope he performs better than wes ffs...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns wearing Barkers hand me downs :lol:.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

It's embarrassing when he goes 'Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorld' when he's not a world champion. Talk about living in the past.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

They looked the same height there. The fuck?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Bang


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Macho_Grande said:


> I might have to put some money on this Serb..... He's missed his daughters birth for this fight.
> 
> Anyone know anything about him?


He's either very serious about his career, or a shit parent.

He's pretty good, i'm going with Burns, but it's almost a 50/50 fight imo. At 6/1 he's great value though.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Billy Nelson probably laughing his bollocks off.


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Can see this playing out like Ormond Matthews


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns didn't listen to Billy for the past 4 fights. Watching him tonight in corner with Sims he seemed really pally and to relaxed..

This guy is no joke..


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This guy fights like Mathysse.


----------



## Brad Bunzl (Jun 4, 2013)

What a fucking coincidence Victor Laughlin (who's Tommy Gilmour's man) scores the Limond, Woodhouse fight a draw. Willie Limond sacked Tommy Gilmour's as his manager at the start of the year......


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Burns will win this if he doesn't get caught again, this Serb lad is actually quite limited.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns has improved loads when on the ropes!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Brad Bunzl said:


> What a fucking coincidence Victor Laughlin (who's Tommy Gilmour's man) scores the Limond, Woodhouse fight a draw. Willie Limond sacked Tommy Gilmour's as his manager at the start of the year......


Laughlin has scored loads of Limonds fights previously, always been big for Limond until tonight.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good start for Zlaticanin.
Dude needs just 5 more knockdowns and he might get a decision.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

get off the fucking ropes - he has done it ever since the gonzalez... sitting on the mutha fucking ropes


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Next round for Zlaticanin imo.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> get off the fucking ropes - he has done it ever since the gonzalez... sitting on the mutha fucking ropes


I fucking hate it. Hands up with a massive gap through the middle..


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Say what you about Frank Warren but he is one hell of a promoter. He done such a good job with Burns that Hearn actually thought he was signing world class fighter


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns lost that rd


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

3:0 for this other guy (not Burns)


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Same old Burns, no improvements what so ever have been made, all this new trainer, new approach talk seems a load of crap to me, still making all the same old mistakes.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hows everybody scorred the first 3 rounds ?


----------



## Brad Bunzl (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Laughlin has scored loads of Limonds fights previously, always been big for Limond until tonight.


Yea that was before Willie sacked Gilmour as his manager. How could anybody in their right mind score that a draw. Corrupt Bastard.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Good start for Zlaticanin.
> Dude needs just 5 more knockdowns and he might get a decision.


:deal


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> get off the fucking ropes - he has done it ever since the gonzalez... sitting on the mutha fucking ropes


He done it against Kats.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think that Ricky's willingness to give ground, shell up and sit on the ropes has become quite a liability. It's something he started in that Rocky Martinez fight, scraping through life and death, but its not an advisable tactic and its really starting to hurt him.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

If ricky burns just didn't throw punches then he'd be alright


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

4-0 Zlat with a KD...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns is a counter-puncher's wet dream.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-1 Zlat for me plus the 10-8 round for him.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Burns is a sucker for that left hook. He's showing no adaptability.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns lost every round so far.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ImElvis666 said:


> Burns is a sucker for that left hook. He's showing no adaptability.


To be fair: This Zlat guy times it very good.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

40-35 to Dejan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Hard to find a round for Ricky so far + a knockdown. Dug himself a major hole but it may be a little closer on the cards, thats his only saving grace. Really he needs to hurt this guy with a bodyshot, he's under a little too much pressure here.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

mostly likely it's 3-1 Burns on the cards, Burns has actually gone backward since the Crawford fight so wide open to a counter.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Burns has to up the workrate and intensity right now. Stop trying to box this guy from the outside cause its not working, just get stuck in if he still has the lust for battle.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

6-0 so far i have it can't give one round to burns


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

But what a great chin Burns has.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns is past prime, bad technical habits are more exposed then ever due to not having the same intensity speed of hand and foot. He's finished sadly..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Dejan is up by 6 points for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Burns has to up the workrate and intensity right now. Stop trying to box this guy from the outside cause its not working, just get stuck in if he still has the lust for battle.


If he does that he eats more and more left hands. I mean almost every time Burns does something he gets caught...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Burns has to up the workrate and intensity right now. Stop trying to box this guy from the outside cause its not working, just get stuck in if he still has the lust for battle.


Burns gets countered all the time when he punches. Its hard to up the workrate when you get countered time and time again.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-1 Zlat


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Burns used to be better than this, right?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Where on earth have they been hiding this guy?! As bad as Burns has been, and his defence has been absolutely awful and complacent, the guy is really much better than I thought. He's not just a plodder, he's evading punches and counterpunching with ease.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

5-0 zlatan but expect judges have it 3-2 to zlatan


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Billy Nelson and Fwank probably made up watching this. Burns fucked them off and it's gone downhill for him ever since.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Burns has to up the workrate and intensity right now. Stop trying to box this guy from the outside cause its not working, just get stuck in if he still has the lust for battle.


Think he'll be stopped if he does that. He needs to use his jab more. He's vulnerable when he lets his right go, should lay off the right crosses and hooks and just use the uppercut with the right.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Burns used to be better than this, right?


Right....


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

LOL! Quality productions here


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone considering backing the draw?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck sake, temporary fault! Is everyone getting this?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice sky..


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Well in Sky.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck Sakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fault


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WTF????? Fuck you sky!!!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Doesn't happen on Boxnation; Fucking shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Pictures will come back with Zlaticani sparko in the middle of the ring and Burns celebrating


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

hearn unplugged the cable. :verysad


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sky, seriously? atsch


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

wahayyyyyy

you fucked up


you fucked up


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxNation's reliability > Sky Boxing's reliability


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Burns KO'd


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hearn slips his chair into the ring for ricky to useatsch wwe style


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

SKY are just shit.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Kin hell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl

heard hearn quickly gave burns a bat to knock him out with


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck sake we'll come back and the fight will be over


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PHONK said:


> Pictures will come back with Zlaticani sparko in the middle of the ring and Burns celebrating


This.:rofl Hearn will come to the ring and hit Zlaticanin with a chair.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Not really, just had a promoter that understood his limitations and matched him accordingly imo


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Fucking hell, what a KO!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

burns won 12 rounds on watts card in the meantime.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

This wouldn't happen on BoxNation. Just saying.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn's told them to cut it. We get back Burns will be told to hold a belt and smile and crowd all gone. 

Watt will be told tell us about Burns work in Gymnasium getting him through and the other guy will get some teddy's and told to be quiet..


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Scott Harrison got something to do with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is taking the piss


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> This wouldn't happen on BoxNation. Just saying.


Yes this lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

How much do people pay for Sky Sports again?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Shambles: Was really looking forward to this fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Matchroom cover up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Clearly Hearn turned off the broadcast in order to sneak next to the judges and pay them to switch their scores.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Burns is clearly NOT World Level and Sky Sports think the same.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

This is fucking hilarious, both Burns being complete and utter shit for the best part of 2 years, despite being the GOAT Scottish fighter and the fact that we can't witness him being shut-out.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

the fight really will be over


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Frank Warren and his team know their fighters inside out. Frank knows boxing.

This is why I want Frankie Gavin to stay with Warren.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I am scoring all these rounds to Burns


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Was enjoying watching Burns get dominated, gutted. I wonder if the fight is still going on.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ref was right to wave it off.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Betfair odds have swung wildly to Burns.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

- DC - said:


> How much do people pay for Sky Sports again?


And still have to watch shitty adverts? Yeah SKY are proper shit.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck sake, hurry fucking up.


----------



## Martin (Oct 2, 2013)

Glasgow Screwjob


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sky isn't much of a platform for fighters if they can't even show the fucking fights is it.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

They should be part refunding peoples monthly bill for this type of stuff, even a token amount. Pretty damaging from a customer service point of view to have more than a 30 second cut out while charging incredible prices.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

burns won ko


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shit, I thought there was a temporary fault with the temporary music there...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

"what a great performance by burns it says here" smith


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Burns pulling it back according to my mate at the fight


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

This is fucking abysmal. Imagine @Bill now!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Utter fucking shambles this, been off for over 5 minutes. In all seriousness, it's not Hearn's fault but I hope someone gets the sack over this.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bet365 have the fight as in the 8th round.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fights over you cudnt make this shit up


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddie Hearn will now send the SKY technicians to train with Tony Simms.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuck me.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> They should be part refunding peoples monthly bill for this type of stuff, even a token amount. Pretty damaging from a customer service point of view to have more than a 30 second cut out while charging incredible prices.


they should play it from the cut off. with an intro apology.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm so happy I don't give these cunts a single penny.

Genuinely feel sorry for those on here that pay through the roof for the package.

This would never ever ever happen to the football.

No apology for this is good enough.

Cancel your subs. Send your message.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Burns KO LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a fucking piss take, how many fucking camera do these cunts have? Fucking turn one of them on.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The fuck is this!?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

What the fuck is this shit


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns knocked him out apparently.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

banged him out with a left hook apparently - burns is one lucky fucker


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

david shake some hands with some school girls. that will help.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm half expecting Sting to drop from the rafters and hit Dejan Zlaticanin with a bat


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Who thought it would be a good idea to out this wank on


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

All you lot moaning about sky don't even know yet that your sky sports subscription is going up by £2 per month from 1st sept as well as your movies price rise & your base package price rise.

remember where you heard it first


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

MarkoRaj said:


> Burns pulling it back according to my mate at the fight


Has he got a twitter ? hook that shit up for us mate


----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder what the odds are on the show to come back on and Dejan is on the floor bleeding from the head with Alex Morrison walking down the ring steps holding a steel chair


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck sake, so Burns has won about 10 of the last 40 rounds he's boxed and only lost once? Fair play


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Becks!!!!

Now seriously get the fight back on.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Sky sports has a bigger glass jaw than this site


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm having a wank


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Burns got knockes down but ref said it was a slip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Midget gassed apparently, shame as he was dominating but he shot his load.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Are they really taking the opportunity to push their campaign?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Same stuff I guess.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice to see a good turnout in the Sky Sports Game Changers show thread tonight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Beckham is making it all better. :happy


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Taking bets on what will have happened while Sky isn't workin.

5/2 Zlaticanin has KO'd burns
7/4 Continued domination of Burns
10/1 Burns has turned it around and won several rounds on the spin
25/1 Burns has knocked him out
125/1 The arena suffered a massive power cut, and in the darkness someone has kneecapped Zlaticannin
500/1 The Billy Nelson, wearing the fan man's contraption, has soared into the arena, picked Burns up and airlifted him out of the ring, dropping him safely in the car park. He has gone on to fly away into the Glasgow night, rescuing cats from trees and babies from floods


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I'm half expecting Sting to drop from the rafters and hit Dejan Zlaticanin with a bat


:rofl


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

David Beckhams good looks have made me forget there even was a fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i just used up a sky sports day pass for this!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Burns got knockes down but ref said it was a slip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, what is this shit!?


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Awful.

If I was subbed to this crap. It would be canceled in the morning.

Fuck your apology.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

From what i've read both guys have been knocked out, Burns has been knocked down again and he has also taken over the fight.


Brilliant.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Disgrace!

These Sky scum need to be boycotted!


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Fight still going on with Burns still shipping big shot according to Kal Yafai retweet of someone in attendance


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Odds on Undertaker being in the ring when they return?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i just used up a sky sports day pass for this!


Complain, you'll get it back.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Earl Hebner!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Advertise
advertise
advertise
take the opportunity to advertise

fuck sky
fuck murdoch


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

According to Twitter, Zlaticanin is still landing his looping left regularly even though Burns is back in the fight.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Follow firstclassbox on twitter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Walter White (Jan 5, 2014)

I wanna watch he boxing not aome fucking kids stamping on cardboard boxes. Wonder what the Froch is thinking watchig this FUCK ME


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Zlaticanin got hit with a Sweet Chin Music from Shawn Micheals I bet.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

externalyflamey said:


> Taking bets on what will have happened while Sky isn't workin.
> 
> 5/2 Zlaticanin has KO'd burns
> 7/4 Continued domination of Burns
> ...


expecting seeing that with ray winstons head flying out of nowhere and saying "check dis NAHHHH"


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> From what i've read both guys have been knocked out, Burns has been knocked down again and he has also taken over the fight.
> 
> Brilliant.


:rofl


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Burns is still getting the head boxed off him here


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

FINALLY!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

To me it is outrageous that they are not telling their customers why and what is happening here. Instead putting a load of BS on as a cover. Pretty insulting.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

ANNNNNNNNNNND it's back


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl The scorecards are up in the air!!.

Don't you dare even try it Hailing.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Its up in the air lads eh ? Fucking commentators


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now you can't even score this fight, could be a robbery on the cards but we won't ever know now.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

How many rounds we miss? 5?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What a fluke. I paused the TV after rd 5 went for a dump, come back missed nothing.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"We're really sorry"

Yes, but no.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Seems Burns hasn't worked his way back into it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

thats the last time i trust a mate at fight atsch


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

More posts during the blackout than during the rounds we actually saw :lol;


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Sky talking fucking shit. Expect a Burns robbery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm sitting ringside. It's the been the same thing the whole fight. Burns keeps shipping big overhand shots and getting forced back to the ropes.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just praying for a robbery here or else my Burns pts bet is fucked


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Time for people to wake up to Sky and stop being brainwashed into paying extortionate prices.

I know this doesn't happen often, but its inexcusable for Sky. The money they get.

For boxing fans, that was absolutely awful. Embarrassing.

What year are we in?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I bet Zlat actually dominated but Sky will try make out like it could go either way in reality Zlat has probably won almost every round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> From what i've read both guys have been knocked out, Burns has been knocked down again and he has also taken over the fight.
> 
> Brilliant.


burns:"thats boxing"
zlaticanin: "da je boks"


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell Watt look at that card lol


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

You would think Halling and watt had been sitting watching david Beckham playing tig the way they're talking and not us


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going for 5-5 with Zlaticanin a point up due to the KD

It's all very subjective though.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sky had. burns landing 11% of punches and Watt has Zlad up by 1


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Odds on Undertaker being in the ring when they return?


He'll tombstone piledriver both lads but since he tombstones Burns first, he gets the DQ win


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

watts card :rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl:rofl Burns on way to victory.

Man Matchroom/SKY on some WWE ish..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Sky are hilarious hahhaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Missed Watt's card - what was it?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Burns Beltran special on the way.

The scorecard doesnt matter : Ricky Burns is finished and has no business at World Level
@- DC -


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

fucking fix and joke this 6-0 down after 5 now sky making out burns dominated


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Halling ignores Watts scorecard and states Burns has outworked his opponent.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

How convenient Burns started winning after 6 rounds atsch


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

If Jim Watt has Burns 1 behind with two to go then you just know the judges have him ahead.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

This has got Matchroom draw written all over it


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Zlad wins rd 11 for me.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

On the evidence of tonights fight Halling thinks Burns may be declining.

????? I think anyone who's seen him fight over the last two years that it's fairly clear Burns is in decline.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't tell me Watt just scored the 11th for Burns? How?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't worry lads the final round the lights will go out and come back on with Billy Nelson possessing a steel chair..














And clatters Burns with it. Justice done..


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Dejan has won this for me, I've seen him win 7 rounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 11 for Zlat. So he won round the first 6 rounds plus a knock down. Burns needs a knock out.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Whatever the result Burns no longer has it, end of he won't win a world title again nothing has changed in fact he's gone backwards.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> Don't tell me Watt just scored the 11th for Burns? How?


He really did?:rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its close enough for Burns to get the robbery.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The commentators now making out like Burns has been out-boxing him and winning the rounds whilst the pictures were off. :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Zlat is 11/4 to win.... 11/4


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

dkos said:


> Don't tell me Watt just scored the 11th for Burns? How?


Sky and his commentators are shit thats why.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I suspect this is gonna be some bullshit.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Fucking hell Watt has it 114-114 with one round to go lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

yep watt gave round 11 for Burns lol


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

This will be a robbery Zlat won the 11th so has to have clearly won 6 rounds and with the KD should win, Burns about to get another gift he needs it to compete at top level.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

we are about to witness a robbery lads


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Zlat is 11/4 to win.... 11/4


5/1 now. Wtf is going on ? Maybe the bookies got wind of the fix ?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Robbery on the way lads, Burns is done Figueroa would stop him


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

That left hand is some Chisora-Haye ish. I'm still laughing at Watt scoring the 11th for Burns too.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Well done Dejan; Great win 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Of the 8 televised rds Burns won round 12.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

inb48-4burnscards


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

This is disgusting if Burns gets it


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns dindt won this. Zlat clearly won the first 6 rounds (plus a knockdown) and round 11. Robbery is will be coming.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

From what I saw Zlaticanin should get the decision. But who the fuck know what happend in the rounds we didnt saw.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

All in all, an absolute disaster for Burns, Matchroom and Sky that was.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:eddie


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

That's left a sour taste in my mouth. I had it a shut out with a knockdown after 5 rounds.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I can confidently say Burns won every round.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Watt gave Burns the 11th?, Ha.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Disgusting....


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Call the cops, a robbery is about to go down in Glasgow.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> 5/1 now. Wtf is going on ? Maybe the bookies got wind of the fix ?


I'm on PP and now betting suspended.... 5/1 is fucking crazy odds going into the 12th


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Halling talking like Burns deserves it if he gets it, from seeing 5 rounds I can safely say that that is not the case.

I like Burns but if he gets a win/draw here then i'm going to be really fucking angry.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn looking shifty in there.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Burns would have had to do something pretty remarkable in the rounds we didn't see to get a clear decision, in my opinion.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

watt has no shame


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

From what I saw, I had Zlat winning 6 rounds with a KD.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

I bet it'll be a split decision


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

From the 6 rounds we saw, I gave Burns only won and that was being generous.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Clearly Burns lost didn't win the 11th and clearly Zlat won at least 6 rounds plus the KD


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SD


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Cmon robbery


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> I bet it'll be a split decision


UH HUH


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

JUSTICE.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

YEAHHH


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank God for that. 

And McDonnell didn't actually spoil the result beforehand for once!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Zlaticanin won clearly. good that he got the decision.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Montenegro and usa did it!!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A split, that was obvious

now lets see what happens

Fair play


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazing. Zlat wins by SD


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good stuff. Surely Burns didn't deserve that.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No complaints about that.

Burns luck ran out


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns is finished. Sad but reality.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Halling you fucking clown, how can all 3 judges see it by a split decision?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Good. 

Kid deserved it and Burns needs to pack it in.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad they dindt rob him. I think without that Beltran robbery they would have robbed him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Yesssssssssssssssss zlatan! Deserved the victory. 116-112.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Poor form just walking out like this without doing interviews. You can't do them only when you win.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Dejan was 5/1 on betfair AFTER fight had finished :rofl


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Burns career.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Burns throws his toys out.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:warren


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great the fair result thank god, Burns is done end of looked done tonight, won't be getting back to world level again and can't win a world title again either.


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 31, 2014)

Why should it matter where the judge is from? 'Thats the Anerican' 'that's Rickys countryman' etc as if they actually now expect the Brits to score for the Brits. Ricky deserved fuck all there. I like him he's had a good career but that's it at any decent level based on that and last few outings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

How fucking dare Watt say about the Montenegrin judge being biased after the British judge scored it for Burns?

I normally don't really mind Watt, but tonight he has been a disgrace.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

so they wont even interview him and hearn has disappeared 

sky really showing no class


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Dejan was 5/1 on betfair AFTER fight had finished :rofl


I need to get on Betfair because PP had suspended betting.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Love glenn. He says it as it is... Ricky lost by 4 or 5 at least...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McCrory said he had it by 4-5 rounds. Perhaps the most reasonable opinion from the Sky pundits based on what we saw.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Watt needs to be sacked,

McCrory is bang on there


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Warren must be laughing his head off.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Great result, in the long run its better from British Boxing than another robbery for Burns.

Fair play to Zlaticanin. Stick a fork in Burns, hes finished and I think Scottish Boxing could be out a few dates.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Any chance of us ever seeing the full 12 rounds


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

McCrory actually coming close to admitting Burns is done.

Ed Robinson trying to fish for excuses.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That is a tough loss. Zlat looked decent but tired badly and to get hit by so many clean shots by this level of opponent is a real worry. Extremely tough to come back - this was supposed to be a comeback in itself. 

I think the reason Burns needs to consider his future is not because he lost tonight, but because in the last handful of fights he hasn't shown the same willingness to bite on the gumshield and fire back with intensity that defined his performances against Kat and Martinez. Whether its in the back of his mind about the jaw, I don't know. He surely needs that to compete given he's fairly basic and upright.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Glenn calling it bang on again, Burns was a disgrace for not doing an interview, be a man and take the defeat well dick move. Mitchell would beat Burns now.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Wonder what billy Nelson thinks of that performance


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

OneTrueKenners said:


> Warren must be laughing his head off.


Yeah, of course. Hearn's only made hundreds of thousands promoting him in Scotland.....


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Burns is done, Fuck off Eddie wasn't a close fight cunt.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddies knows he's just lost Scotland, no more fights there.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

now give the other lightweights a chance hearn

burns is done and warren knew he was average

push crolla now


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Watt trending worldwide again.

Sky should do him a favour and put him out to farm, hes a clueless fucker whos had his day.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Ear protection must be worn. 

Yeah Eddie's chatting so much bollocks i think it's nice to be warned..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How the fuck he won rd 11 Hearn?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

"It was cool"

Eddie Hearn


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Zlatan is bang average, just shows how badly Burns has fallen.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Time to cash out on Burns with a domestic fight, dunno who Matchroom would put him in with though, Crolla? Is Stephen Smith moving up?


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Used to be a burns fan boy. Was I seriously deluded or is ricky not even half the fighter he once was? I had such high hopes for him but he has been absolutely hopeless last good while. Hope he still has it in him maybe for a few domestic dust ups because I've enjoyed his journey.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Ear protection must be worn.
> 
> Yeah Eddie's chatting so much bollocks i think it's nice to be warned..


Piss funny.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

good question asked there by scott about his run since joining with matchroom


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i was shocked Burns was back so soon. He's been finished for a while..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

:frochcry2:frochcry2:frochcry2:frochcry2:frochcry2:terry


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

time for watt to retire

sounds more like a delusional old man every event

sky needs new blood as the commentary is a joke and no one takes it seriously


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Ear protection must be worn.
> 
> Yeah Eddie's chatting so much bollocks i think it's nice to be warned..


:rofl


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Edward burying himself here.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> "It was cool"
> 
> Eddie Hearn


hes had a struggle being cool


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

No it's never happening again, Burns is done he won't get near world level again has fallen way way back " barring the start" what shit it's a 12 round fight the first round is as important as the last, that's like saying " barring the 2 early goals" we would have won excuses galore from Eddie he knows he's just lost Scotland.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> Used to be a burns fan boy. Was I seriously deluded or is ricky not even half the fighter he once was? I had such high hopes for him but he has been absolutely hopeless last good while. Hope he still has it in him maybe for a few domestic dust ups because I've enjoyed his journey.


Who did he beat? Old KAtsidis? Roman MArtinez? Mitchell? These are not top class fighters.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Surely someone should have told him about the broadcasting issues and to apologise?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Burns has regressed ever since the Mitchell fight. Frank Warren promoted him beautifully, he knew exactly what he was doing with Burns and got him the perfect fights where he was made to look the dog's bollocks. Hearn genuinely thought he was signing a world-class fighter but based on the last few fights he clearly isn't and never was sadly.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Put Burns v John Murray.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Is Hearn on a loop here?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...fuck sake eddie. 

can sky fuck up again please


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

"Could of gone either way"

Dunno, we wouldn't know. We missed half the fight.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't stop laughing at the "Ear protection must be worn"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie makes to make £££ from domestic fights.


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Who did he beat? Old KAtsidis? Roman MArtinez? Mitchell? These are not top class fighters.


I would rate each one of them above that guy he was fighting tonight. Wouldn't you?


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Burns has regressed ever since the Mitchell fight. Frank Warren promoted him beautifully, he knew exactly what he was doing with Burns and got him the perfect fights where he was made to look the dog's bollocks. Hearn genuinely thought he was signing a world-class fighter but based on the last few fights he clearly isn't and never was sadly.


:deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

MarkoRaj said:


> I would rate each one of them above that guy he was fighting tonight. Wouldn't you?


Hard to tell. Roman MArtinez could very well lose against this guy. Same with Mitchell when he gets caught. What I want to say is that Burns never was a world class fighter.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Think Zlat would give Mitchell plenty to think about to be honest. Kevin isn't particularly great against strong, heavy hitters.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Could have gone either way my ass, Billy Nelson must be pissing himself look how shite Burns looked tonight, the fact Nelson made him into a world champion is amazing Burns can fuck off threw the toys out of the pram didn't give an interview and had to send Eddie out to spout shit he's done and Crolla, Mitchell even Coyle could probably beat him.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Tony Adams back on the bizzo or what? Grinning like a spacker.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Are Sky unable to show the missing rounds? Wtf.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Very questionable piece of matchmaking tonight.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hard to tell. Roman MArtinez could very well lose against this guy. Same with Mitchell when he gets caught. What I want to say is that Burns never was a world class fighter.


I take your point but I have to say that guy tonight was as crude and average as they come. Did not rate him at all


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> Can't stop laughing at the "Ear protection must be worn"


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Don't overrate Zlat he was crude a big puncher but a shit version of Kiko Martinez, tonight just showed us Burns is done not that Zlat was anything good.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Very questionable piece of matchmaking tonight.


Only questionable in hindsight.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought the matchmaking was perfect. It still looks like a fight that you lose if you've got nothing left, but win if you've got any type of world title aspirations or can rediscover old form. If you fight somebody rubbish it only papers cracks and then Burns would get sparked at that next level.

Zlat started off very well, and you'd say that if he had a good 12 rounds in him while throwing those bombs that he'd be a serious proposition, but the reality seemed to be that when the footage came back he was more or less rendered a plodder by fatigue. Potentially a 5 or 6 round fighter and if he wasn't fighting a guy that was so willing to shell up you would probably see his footwork exposed. He didn't really have to pay a price to work his way in tonight.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

people saying blackouts dont happen on boxnation should have a gander at buncey's twatter

"The BoxNation lights went out in Scotland during a lightweight fight a couple of years ago... Spooky! It can happen to the best."


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

MyName said:


> Only questionable in hindsight.


Not if you knew anything about Zlaticanin, his style vs Burns.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

was eddie hinting at burns moving to light welter for an all scottish clash with limond for the british title ??


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Smeg said:


>


Avi material ALLLLLLLEEERRRRRTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Not if you knew anything about Zlaticanin, his style vs Burns.


True.

But then again no one knew Burns would fall off this bad.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

MyName said:


> True.
> 
> But then again no one knew Burns would fall off this bad.


I don't think he's changed in the last 3-4 years personally.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Told everyone back on ESB days Burns is never ever world level, how on earth rocky martinez lost to him will go to my grave with me


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

MyName said:


> True.
> 
> But then again no one knew Burns would fall off this bad.


:think


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> I thought the matchmaking was perfect. It still looks like a fight that you lose if you've got nothing left, but win if you've got any type of world title aspirations or can rediscover old form. If you fight somebody rubbish it only papers cracks and then Burns would get sparked at that next level.
> 
> Zlat started off very well, and you'd say that if he had a good 12 rounds in him while throwing those bombs that he'd be a serious proposition, but the reality seemed to be that when the footage came back he was more or less rendered a plodder by fatigue. Potentially a 5 or 6 round fighter and if he wasn't fighting a guy that was so willing to shell up you would probably see his footwork exposed. He didn't really have to pay a price to work his way in tonight.


Without being harsh to Zlat, any decent fighter would have countered his looping shots with ease. I've never been a Burns fan but people used to bang on about how brilliant he was at controlling distance. (He certainty wasn't tonight)

Ricky is done now.


----------



## MyName (Jun 26, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> I don't think he's changed in the last 3-4 years personally.


Thought he looked dreadfull tonight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

You can't turn piss into wine, it doesn't matter if you change trainers or move divisions. Burns just isn't a world-class fighter and based on his last 4 performances he probably never was, we just though he was thanks to Warren's matchmaking.

If he's going to carry on he has to accept the reality that it's back to British and European title levels at the most. World titles he can forget all about forever now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The writing was on the wall when the Montenegrin was strutting around the weigh in with an erection. You could sense Burns was intimidated, perhaps even aroused.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Glenn calling it bang on again, Burns was a disgrace for not doing an interview, be a man and take the defeat well dick move. Mitchell would beat Burns now.


Burns should of took that broner money.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

A new low for Watt tonight, awful the whole fight but him scoring the 11th for Burns is one of the worst scores i've ever seen. Burns needs to retire, shot to shit and scared to engage. Good career though.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns would be daft to retire instead of stepping down, there are domestic fights out their for him that are bigger than fringe/contender fights (well marketing/money wise).

Lightweight - Crolla, Murray, Mitchell II, Flanagan - even Coyle, Buckland, Mathews, Gethin would be interesting fights.

Light-welterweight - Limond, Woodhouse, Theophane, Hamilton.

He's better off at lightweight tbf but theres some decent fights left for him even discounting world level.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

If I wanted to gloat, I've had ample opportunity to do so the last 3 or 4 fights. Its not about that for me. 

For me its about people who know boxing, who can separate their emotions from individual fighters when analyzing and people who don't, who are overly emotionally invested which in turn clouds their vision.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Only Crolla, Flanagan or possibly Limond at 140lbs are interesting. Possibly Mitchell II.

He looks finished to me and he wont get up for those fights.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Burns has always been limited at world level. But he's been matched extremely well in the past and to be a two weight world champion (belt holder) is quite an achievement with his abilities.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

People are being overly harsh on Burns here.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

dkos said:


> People are being overly harsh on Burns here.


Seems like you're not allowed to discuss reality on here anymore.

Unless of course you are kissing ass.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Wont be long before Eddie Hearn is put in charge of the darts and Matchroom Boxing is put back in the locker for another few years.

- Brooks getting demolished

- Woeful cruiserweights like Bellew, Cleverly. These guys are getting squashed like a bug if they ever move forward and fight a live proper cruiser.

- Frochs on his swansong

- Burns, Crolla, the LWs. Crolla is the only one with any hope now above domestic level, his matchmaking will be his downfall. Abril will punish him.

- McDonnell, if he fights anyone at World Level hes getting exposed for what he is.

*British Boxing is buzzing right now.*


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

I've always said that Burns was average and took plenty of stick for it. He's been found out in his last 4 fights.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I've got a lot of time for Burns & anyone that makes a success out of limited ability in this game.

However he's done. He's definitely not been 'found out', he's never been technically brilliant, he'll always struggle with the likes of Gonzalez & Crawford but he's clearly been on a decline since the Beltran fight. He's not the same fighter since he had his jaw broke.

Some of you are using tonight as an excuse to make out Burns has never been good which is ridiculous. The Burns that bet Martinez, Katsidis, Moses, Mitchell & Gonzalez would've come through the fight tonight barely losing a round.

I hope he retires. I'd like to imagine he's made decent money & he deserves it, he's gone through many wars & been a 2 weight world champion which no one thought he was capable of


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

A Force said:


> I've got a lot of time for Burns & anyone that makes a success out of limited ability in this game.
> 
> However he's done. He's definitely not been 'found out', he's never been technically brilliant, he'll always struggle with the likes of Gonzalez & Crawford but he's clearly been on a decline since the Beltran fight. He's not the same fighter since he had his jaw broke.
> 
> ...


The Burns that beat Gonzalez wouldnt have lost a round tonight? Have you ever even watched that fight? Burns was getting a schooling from an unknown guy from Puerto Rico. Revisionism on here is startling.


----------



## tam83 (Aug 3, 2013)

His biggest problem just now is his confidence. They need to give him a domestic fight where he isn't headlining in glasgow. The pressure he's putting himself under and his lack of confidence are affecting him massively I reckon. I don't think he's capable of winning a world title again but he's better than what we've seen the last 4 fights. Who knows what could happen if he strings a few wins together.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Don't overrate Zlat he was crude a big puncher but a shit version of Kiko Martinez, tonight just showed us Burns is done not that Zlat was anything good.


What the hell!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

- DC - said:


> If I wanted to gloat, I've had ample opportunity to do so the last 3 or 4 fights. Its not about that for me.
> 
> For me its about people who know boxing, who can separate their emotions from individual fighters when analyzing and people who don't, who are overly emotionally invested which in turn clouds their vision.


Do you only come on the boxing forum now when it's to criticise or mock somebody?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

Its a combination of things with Burns.

1. Genuine decline. How many fighters do stay at world level for as long as Burns did?
2. Loss of confidence. He lost at least 24 rounds in his last 3 fights.
3. Exposed v Gonzalez. I think that fight highlighted Burns flaws and others have been able to copy.
4. Bad Matchmaking. Gonzalez & Crawford were mandos but terrible style for Burns. Picking a southpaw in Zlatacanin was a strange one. 


Would be happy to see Burns v Crolla, Coyle or Limond.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Gary Barlow said:


> how on earth rocky martinez lost to him will go to my grave with me


Because Martinez is absolute gash.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Seems like you're not allowed to discuss reality on here anymore.
> 
> Unless of course you are kissing ass.


That post was meant in terms of his overall career, not last night by the way.

I've never been a big fan of Burns, so I'm not 'kissing ass'. And I think people know me enough on here that I don't let personal preference for a fighter get in the way of my opinion anyway.

But people saying that Burns was 'never world class' based on last night's fight are spouting bollocks. Was he well matched on his way to being a two-time 'world' champion? Of course, but you don't beat guys like Roman Martinez or handle the likes of Paulus Moses, Michael Katsidis (past it admittedly) and Kevin Mitchell in the way Burns did without being world level. And yet some are using his recent form to say that he was never at that level despite him being, at least in mine and many other people's opinion, over the hill. In fact, him losing last night was rather indicative of that statement considering the style Zlaticanin has is the one that best played into Burns' style at the top level.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob said:


> Its a combination of things with Burns.
> 
> 1. Genuine decline. How many fighters do stay at world level for as long as Burns did?
> 2. Loss of confidence. He lost at least 24 rounds in his last 3 fights.
> ...


He should have been fighting crolla now esp after the Crawford loss


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Burns has been declining for over a year now.

-Over zealous matchmaking (Hearn doing right but over estimating Ricky as a fighter)
-The death of his old S&C coach has seen a decline in him physically imo. Slower and less movement coupled with my next point. 
-Nelson bred a monster. The ''he's got power'' talk got to them both. Burns holding feet more to hit harder but getting hit himself. 
-Burns hasn't listened to Nelson for a year, arrogance has crept in IMO and even last night with Sims seemed to try stop Sims from bollocking him. 
-Burns fighting guys who were physically able to match him or out skill him. Under Warren he softened faced smaller or less skilled foes.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Do you only come on the boxing forum now when it's to criticise or mock somebody?


RTFP then post.

Your agenda stinks.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

dkos said:


> That post was meant in terms of his overall career, not last night by the way.
> 
> I've never been a big fan of Burns, so I'm not 'kissing ass'. And I think people know me enough on here that I don't let personal preference for a fighter get in the way of my opinion anyway.
> 
> But people saying that Burns was 'never world class' based on last night's fight are spouting bollocks. Was he well matched on his way to being a two-time 'world' champion? Of course, but you don't beat guys like *Roman Martinez* or handle the likes of Paulus Moses, Michael Katsidis (past it admittedly) and Kevin Mitchell in the way Burns did without being world level. And yet some are using his recent form to say that he was never at that level despite him being, at least in mine and many other people's opinion, over the hill. In fact, him losing last night was rather indicative of that statement considering the style Zlaticanin has is the one that best played into Burns' style at the top level.


I wish people would stop bringing this name into it.

He isn't a super-featherweight anymore. He hasn't been since 2011. He MAY WELL have been world level in _*that*_ weight division.

But he is no longer fighting in it!

People do know that you can be world level in one division, but not in another? Right?

What is so hard to understand about this? :lol:

For the record: I've never said he was NEVER world class. I've always said not in THIS division.

and the kissing ass was not directed to you either pal. :lol:


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> The Burns that beat Gonzalez wouldnt have lost a round tonight? Have you ever even watched that fight? Burns was getting a schooling from an unknown guy from Puerto Rico. Revisionism on here is startling.


Of course he was getting a schooling but he kept coming back, he wasn't constantly tucked up on the ropes every time he took a shot & not firing back for 20 seconds like he did against the Montenegran on Friday night.

It's obvious that he's not been the same since the Beltran fight.

He always had short spells covering up on the ropes but now he seems gunshy & stands tucked up for half a minute at a time & looks wary about what might come back at him.

The Ricky Burns that fought Katsidis, Martinez, Gonzalez etc would walk through bombs & keep firing back


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The RBR when sky goes down is fucking gold.

Just read it back,brilliant stuff.


----------



## HeavyT (Mar 25, 2013)

A Force said:


> Of course he was getting a schooling but he kept coming back, he wasn't constantly tucked up on the ropes every time he took a shot & not firing back for 20 seconds like he did against the Montenegran on Friday night.
> 
> It's obvious that he's not been the same since the Beltran fight.
> 
> ...


Great post, hes not always been shite he had the long break, then looked bad against Gonzalez then was pretty much ruined by Beltran.


----------

